# perfume



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines (Oct 26, 2007)

A friend loves my plumeria soap and asked me about a perfume in that scent. Is it possible to make a simple lasting perfume ? I'd just be doing it for her (and maybe me :blush) not to sell.
Becky


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

You can use any of your fragranced oils and most of your essential oils...buy roller balls at bayousome.com or many other places...work with it....5% FO the rest a really light oil..10%. Cymethlocone can also be used as your carrier. If you do end up selling them use the different colored lids so you can see which scent is which color. Vicki


----------



## Bilrite Farms (Oct 26, 2007)

A simple roll on perfume would work - that is what I make for myself since most store purchased perfumes bother me. Other options might include a solid perfume similar to a lip balm.

Trisha


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2007)

You can also make them with Everclear (90 proof?) the dry down is better and the fragrance lasts longer than with cyclomethicone. Another way to do it is to use your lip balm recipe, add the fo and make it a solid perfume. I remember my mom had those in lockets back in the 70's. 

Cyclomethicone is what I usually do, just wanted to give other ideas 

Christy


----------



## Bilrite Farms (Oct 26, 2007)

I forgot to mention I make my roll-on perfumes with jojoba oil. 

Trisha


----------



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines (Oct 26, 2007)

I know whenever I ask here someone will have a good answer. Thanks!
Becky


----------



## KUrby (Oct 27, 2007)

Neat idea,, but I got too much going on now to even think about that one.. maybe next year.. 
K


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Perfume and lotion is a really good way of using up the tail ends of your pounds of scent, or your 1 ounce freebies your scent dealers give you. Vicki


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

Does anyone have an exact recipe for a perfume? in ounces instead of percentages. Also where do you get the cyclomethicone? How much everclear?


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2007)

First off the only difference between Everclear and perfumers alcohol is that perfumers alcohol has a bitter substence in it to make it undrinkable. You cannot sell perfume made with everclear due to US Alcohol, Tobacco and Firearms laws. Everclear will dispurse essential and fragrance oils beautifully. Avoid adding distilled water or other additives like glycerin until you gain some experience. 

Prepare scent by combining desired fragrance/essential oils. 
add oils to alcohol, 
mix by stirring slowly but long enough to ensure complete dispersal. 
let mixture mature for 48 hours (to 6 weeks) ...the longer, the stronger. 
adjust strength (if desired) by adding distilled water and mixing well. Remember, you don't have to add water. When you are getting started it is best not to use it as you may end up with cloudiness. When you decide to try adding water start with the smallest percentage.

fragrance levels by ratio and percentage
perfume 8pts fragrance 19pts alcohol 1pt water (optional)
eau de perfume 3pts fragrance 18pts alcohol 2pts water
eau de toilette 2pts fragrance 23pts alcohol 3pts water
eau de cologne 1pt fragrance 14pts alcohol 6pts water

You can use this guide for the cyclomethicone too just don't add any water. You can get it from snowdriftfarms.com or rusticescentuals.com other places too I'm sure.

Christy


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks. This is so interesting.

So there isn't any oils put into the perfumes? other than the fragrance oils itself? 

Is there a certain trick or stage to adding the distilled water so that it will not be cloudy? What is the purpose of adding the water to it.


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 27, 2007)

I like the perfume stick idea. Carolyn


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

For the best result, try saveonscents.com they have scents in grades for use in this, that don't contain oils, so you are not spraying fragranced oils dispersed in alcohol onto your customers clothes, you are dispersing fragrance. And no your can not use it in your soap then  But you can match your soap scents exactly. Vicki


----------

